

Hacker 'Weev' Sends SoundCloud Message From Prison - kurtable
http://mashable.com/2013/04/15/weev-soundcloud-message/

======
DigitalSea
I will hand it to Weev, even though he's spending 41 months in a jail cell
he's still trolling people this time it's the justice system. Pretty clever
how his friend setup an anonymous PBX service for Weev to record and upload to
Soundcloud via a phone call. Once they revoke or monitor his calls he'll have
to resort to writing a good old fashioned letter and then someone scanning it
and uploading it somewhere.

